# Infant Carseat in a Jetta Question



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

My Sister is due with her first baby in September. She has a Jetta, and she is having trouble figuring out how to fit a rear-facing car seat in the car, in way that their family will be able to travel together. She is nearly 5'9 with looong legs, and her husband is 6'4, so you can see their dilema.

My question is: is there a car seat that will work in this situation? Sister's hubby has a truck, so his car isn't an option as the family car.

Thanks in advance!
Stephanie


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety, home of all carseat threads.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

She should be able to get an infant seat in the center of the backseat. Infant seats take up quite a bit of front-to-back room, but once she can get a convertible installed more upright (when the baby is older and has good head control) they will have more room. I would suggest going to Babies-R-Us to try seats out in her car, if they have one near them.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i drove to TX in a friends Jetta last summer w/ my then 18 month old and the MA fit fine RF'ing (in the middle). im 5'9 also. i think my friend actually had the car seat installed outboard and she is as tall as i am.


----------



## Bromache (Jan 24, 2008)

My best friends have a Jetta and are of similar proportions (he's 6'2" and she's 5'10" or so) and we put our infant carseat in the middle of the backseat with no problems. I think they DID have to move their seats up somewhat, but it was still comfortable. The only issue with newer Jettas (my parents have one too!) is that the seatbelts are difficult to access around the carseat. That was a PITA. But doable.


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

She has been to a store, not sure which one, and tried some seats in her car. A friend dropped off some stuff for her here, and there's a car seat, so I'll try to work on it with her. Maybe the car seat without the base would fit? I think my infant car seat book said you could just use the seat if you needed to, but I never did.

I am assuming my sister and her husband talked with folks at the store and tried every possible configuration, but I just want to get this solved for her, so she doesn't worry about it anymore. Thanks for the ideas. She's coming here Wednesday, so I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

It may work without the base. I had to put the infant seat on the passenger side in a Toyota Corolla, as I would not fit in the middle, and still allow room for the driver. (I"m short, so no problem fitting it behind the passneger seat.

The convertible fit in the middle though.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What year is the Jetta? I will do some researching for you.

ETA: here are some threads

3 across in a Jetta (FF MA/RF MA/FF Blvd)

This person has 2 Radians RF'ing, plus a Nautilus

This thread has lots of info about seats in a Jetta

The last link has a picture of a Marathon RF in the center, reclined for a newborn, so she should have plenty of room with whatever seat she gets.


----------

